# Griffin RoadTrip vs. Maxell iPod Digital FM Transmitter



## mishi8 (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm hunting around for the best deal for an FM transmitter for my iPod Color 20GB. The choices are far too many, and I haven't found one place to easily compare them. I'm leaning towards one that connects through the Dock port, and charges the iPod while in use. 

Anyone have experience with the Griffin RoadTrip? Westworld has it for $79.99, and Compusmart for $99.99. I've also found a Maxell iPod Digital FM Tranmitter for $49.99 at The Source (was Radio Shack). Haven't found any reviews of the Maxell one, but it has similar features to the RoadTrip, except you can't use the transmitter with your computer.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I have the Maxell one for the car. Like any, it's not the greatest audio quality, not near analog quality. However, I have been impressed by this gadget. Works flawlessly and as advertised with my Mini. I would recommend it, as long as you're not looking for superior quality and just want something to listen to while driving.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I have both... The Maxell adaptor is way easier to use, however the audio quality is worse than the iTrip. The iTrip has better audio quality, however selecting the station is a pain in the ass, also you can't use it in shuffle mode with "All" songs as eventually it will play an iTrip station and reset the iTrip to that new station (I said it was a pain in the ass).

The Maxell, of course also doubles as a car charger... which is nice. The iTrip also doubles as a battery drainer... so watch your battery life.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I just had a customer in last week that had the Maxell. He said he didn't like it and bought the Roadtrip. He called early this week to say the Roadtrip works much better. 

I don't have any personal experience with the Maxell but any Roadtrip I've sold has been well liked buy the buyers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

Can only talk for the iTrip here, but I can say that it works great, have had no problems with it at all.


----------



## mishi8 (Jul 15, 2005)

I like the car charger feature, especially for use on long road trips, so I've eliminated the iTrip and the AirPlay. The Maxell one seems to be fairly new...it's good to hear feedback on it. I've found some more info on the Griffin RoadTrip, and it looks like there are an awful lot of pieces, plus it looks like you can't use a pod case with it. 

Anyone use the Kensington Digital FM Transmitter? It seems to be a bit more expensive, is it worth the price? It also looks identical to the iRiver AFT-100 FM transmitter...only difference is the iRiver connects via the headphone jack, whereas the Kensington connects via the Dock port (like the Maxell does.) I'm assuming that connecting through the Dock port means it will also charge the iPod, does it also translate into better sound quality?


----------



## iJay (Nov 10, 2002)

I went to The Source today to look at the Maxwell. No idea on the sould quality but I can say I didn't like all the wires. It would totally clutter up one's dash. I used my fathers iTrip on the weekend and it worked great. It even worked stashed in the glove box though my battery drained faster than normal.

cheers


----------



## mishi8 (Jul 15, 2005)

iJay said:


> I went to The Source today to look at the Maxwell. No idea on the sould quality but I can say I didn't like all the wires. It would totally clutter up one's dash. I used my fathers iTrip on the weekend and it worked great. It even worked stashed in the glove box though my battery drained faster than normal.
> 
> cheers


Yeah, the wires look cumbersome. I found London Drugs carries both the Maxell and the Kensington, so I'm going to check them out today. The Maxell is $49.99 and the Kensington $89.99...wonder if the price difference is worth it? iLounge give the Kensington a good review, but nothing on the Maxell yet. Maybe I should just buy both and return the one that doesn't work as well.


----------



## mishi8 (Jul 15, 2005)

Went to London Drugs and saw both items. Unfortunately, the Kensington one is the older version with two FM settings. They don't have the new one with the LCD tuner, and I wasn't able to find it locally (don't have time before my trip to order online). So I picked up the Maxell. Will see how well it works...


----------



## mishi8 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Tried the Maxell Transmitter*

The sound of the Maxell was okay, not as clear as I'd like though. However, it's very easy to set. I ended up trying the iRiver Mobile FM Transmitter (AFT-100), and am really pleased with it. It is _exactly_ the same transmitter as the new Kensington, including the _Aerielle_ antenna. The are only three differences: 1) it's black instead of white 
2) it has a connector through the headphone jack rather than the dock port 
3) the price is $49.99 at The Source instead of $89.99 and up for the Kensington 

The sound was way better than the Maxell one. And it was the same price. 

mishi8


----------

